
3-in-1 Machine for 3D Printing, CNC Carving, Laser Engraving. Is it worth? - anandaverma18
https://8bitwork.com/2019/08/18/snapmaker-is-launching-snapmaker-2-0-a-modular-3-in-1-3d-printer/
======
anandaverma18
I don't know hoe feasible it is to have all 3 in one machine. I would never
buy something like that. 3d printing and laser engraving are compatible, but
the same cannot be said for CNC carving. The rigidity needed just isn't there,
and if it was, it would end up being too slow for a 3d printer. If you want a
cnc router, just get one separately. When I bought my CNC router I got a 3d
printer tool for it and it was a waste of money. It wasn't very good, and a
CNC router is way too slow compared to even the cheapest 3d printers.

